# Kegels not Viagra?



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Any men here do Kegels, and have they helped their ED or lasting power? 

I've read that they work almost as well as Viagra. The studies I have read were very encouraging. 

H is still too afraid to try Viagra, due to a prior heart attack.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm curious on kegels as well. Does anyone have a link on basic information regarding kegels. I'm curious about reading up on it and I want to start doing them, but I heard you can overwork that area pretty easily as well.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Always better to do something natural and non chemical first surely ... save the drugs for the last resort.

It makes sense about the kegals... I've never asked my H if he even does them or knows how to do them.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

yes, from past(years ago) esperience, they help with premature ejaculation. Kegels that is.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

An English study showed they helped 75 % of men to have harder erections and less PE. 
Wonder if anyone as found that?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

indiecat said:


> An English study showed they helped 75 % of men to have harder erections and less PE.
> Wonder if anyone as found that?


Don't know about the harder erections. Can't remember, but it makes perfect sense giving time for blood to fully circulate. shrugs

edit: just another reason to take your time and do it right


----------

